# IT Specialist Looking to move my family to Japan



## nerditup

Konnichiwa,

So currently i am working overseas as an IT Specialist. I currently have my Security+ and A+ certifications, and by the end of my contract here i will also have MCSA Server 2016 if not my MCSE. I also will have 2 years of college in CyberSecurity and Information Assurance. I have always wanted to visit Japan, and was gonig to take a vacation there after this contract. After talking to my wife we decided that there are too many things we want to see and do that we think it will be best to take a contract in japan. The harderst thing about this decision is we have 5 pets, 2 dogs and 3 cats. I already know it is going to be hard to find a place to rent, but with that many pets its just going to make it that much harder. I tried to talk my wife into having one of out family members take care of our cats while away and just bring our dogs, but she is not having it. i already researched all of the steps we need to take to be able to bring the pets, but if anyone can give me any insight on rentals for pets. Does anyone know anyone that has that many pets. Trying to find the best route to take.


----------



## myrrh

As you have already researched the process of bringing your pets over, I'll leave that out. As for where and how to rent, you'll need to look for the few places (it varies, but usually is about 10% of the total listings) that are pet friendly. This will almost invariably be listed on the adverts. 

I'm assuming you have been hired to work here. I would ask your employer to help you look for suitable places, not to mention with any and all negotiations. Things will move a lot smoother with this assistance!

Good luck.


----------



## myrrh

You're welcome!


----------



## JamesInJapan

myrrh said:


> I would ask your employer to help you look for suitable places, not to mention with any and all negotiations. Things will move a lot smoother with this assistance!


I really want to stress this point. 
It is so true.

A lot of Japan still functions on the whole guarantor system. 
So a lot of great places will be out of reach unless you can get someone to vouch for you. And it's not a superficial thing, if you hightail it out of Japan they will come after your guarantor for the outstanding rent and clean-up fees etc. 

Some places allow you to use a kind of guarantor-replacement-firm.

But like myrrh said, get them to help you out!

Oh and about the pets.
This is going to sound really horrible, but believe me when I tell you it is quite common.
People just move in with pets without telling anyone... and if your pets aren't loud all the time, everyone ignores it and lets it slide. 
However if your neighbors don't like you for other reasons, the pets could be used as an excuse to kick you out.
Another thing about the pets, the 2 dogs, if they are big, it may be hard to find a place that you'd consider a reasonable size for 2 big dogs to live in. Unless you're a little out of town, or have deeper pockets than most.


----------

